

70 Days of Lying in Bed for Science - jonbaer
http://www.vice.com/read/nasa-patient-8179-200

======
avinashv
I guess the site should have been indicative, but I'd love to have had more
details about the study. Even little things: he posts a photo of his food
tray. How does he eat something like spaghetti and meatballs(?) (or whatever
that was) using silverware while inclined -6 degrees from horizontal? What was
the result of muscular atrophy? How did he use a laptop at that angle to play
SC2?

